# My First Truck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Well I think I most of us are 15-16 so it is time to get a truck. Well i bought mine tonight and I am supposed to go get it tomorrow, so I will hopefully post pictures tomorrow. It is a Jeep Cherokee Orvis Edition with a 2 inch skyjacker lift, 31/10.50/15 BFG AT's, with a 5.2 liter 318 v8.:thumbs_up


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

sweet!!!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

im so excited man but now i am flat out broke and i still need a quiver for my recurve but still i happy


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

muzzyman1212 said:


> im so excited man but now i am flat out broke and i still need a quiver for my recurve but still i happy


thats alright though. you wanted it and you got it. Can't complain.


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

sounds like me...flat out broke.....i just bought a ford ranger (just turned 16) and it hurt the wallet bad!


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I drive a '98 grand cherokee with the 5.2 V8 loaded that I got last summer. No lift kit or anything. Now I'm looking for a four door pickup.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

sounds like a money pit but then again all jeeps are, watch out for the death wobble with that thing


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

money pit? your just jealous you don't have to be a dick!


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

nice!!


----------



## huntlife407 (Jul 2, 2010)

archerykid12 said:


> sounds like a money pit but then again all jeeps are, watch out for the death wobble with that thing


death wobble never heard of any truck having a death wobble with 31 all terrains. congrats on your truck!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

cool man. i have been wanted to buy a truck when i turned 16. im now almost 20 and still no truck not fun driving in a 95 ford taurus with bagged up deer parts in the back seatukey: plus its a pain in the azz to carry around my band gear,bike, kayak and everything else.

maybe next year for me, but i doubt it haha. i cant save money for anything


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

yeah thanks guys i hope to give a few deer a ride on it and yeah the guy who said death wobble i have never heard of that with 31 inch tires and a 2inch lifthaha and jeeps run forever so why is it gonna be a money pit i just dont understand i guess you drive a ford


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

muzzyman1212 said:


> yeah thanks guys i hope to give a few deer a ride on it and yeah the guy who said death wobble i have never heard of that with 31 inch tires and a 2inch lifthaha and jeeps run forever so why is it gonna be a money pit i just dont understand i guess you drive a ford


my friend owns a jeep and says his is a gas hog so maybe thats what he ment? idk all i know is my car is a gas hog and probably worse then a truck or jeep without any of the positive trade offs


----------



## Diablo54 (Aug 29, 2010)

Jeep baby.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

yeah but any 4x4 truck isnt gonna have good gas mileage ya know


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

jeeps the way to go!!!! nice buy man you will love it! i have an o2 wrangler and love it!!! yeah and the gas mileage isnt good really ( 15 give or take) but it is way worth it

heres pics:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1190479


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

sweet man how much was that you can pm the price if you want and what do yall think is a good name for her shes dark green


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

pm sent!:thumbs_up


----------



## nonamebob (Mar 7, 2010)

that is awsome


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

haha thats funny me driving a ford as you can see by the pic in my avy i drive a chevy ill just let this thread go though obviously you must be an awesome mechanic thats y you drive a jeep congrats on the truck


----------



## Hoyt Bowhunter (Jun 26, 2008)

i knw im not 15 or 16 like u guys just turned 19 so idk if im allowed to post anything on this forum anymore :noidea: but iv got a cursed 1993 ford ranger lol.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

your right about the death wobble thing though i missed the 2 inch lift part i figured it would be bigger


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

Poor plan on the Jeep part. You will wish later that you saved your money. Owning a truck in High School is a bad idea unless you are working over 20 hours a week, every week. I had a 1994 chevy 2500 and it got 6 mpg high way with lift and all the good stuff. I was broke till the day I sold it. I now own a 2005 chevy silverado 1500 because I saved my money and and wanted quality. Enjoy, but you will be broke till you sell it.


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

heres my 1993 ford f 150 flair side set up to be street leagal and run some killer 1/4s this thing runs 13 sec 1/4 and for an one that drags knows that for a truck that aint badhttp://http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000475694973#!/photo.php?pid=409019&id=100000475694973&ref=fbx_album&fbid=150470178312171


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

i cant get it to work just look me up on face book and i am the one with the truck in the pic


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

ok to the guy who said i will be broke your probably right but i dont want a car because were would i put the deer, and it would be hard to go muddin in a car unless its a subaru maybe haha


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

its one of those things if you want it bad enough you will find a way to do it. personall you will never find my truck in the mud i have spent way too many hours to go play for a little bit and tear it up. i like mudding but only in 4 weelers and dirt bikes not my truck! lol


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Aaron Groce said:


> its one of those things if you want it bad enough you will find a way to do it. personall you will never find my truck in the mud i have spent way too many hours to go play for a little bit and tear it up. i like mudding but only in 4 weelers and dirt bikes not my truck! lol


i agree with this i hate getting my pickup dirty and if i do i wash either that day or the next haha cant stand to look at when it messy


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

muzzyman1212 said:


> ok to the guy who said i will be broke your probably right but i dont want a car because were would i put the deer, and it would be hard to go muddin in a car unless its a subaru maybe haha


You can make due with a car, believe me. I had a chevy cavilier Z28 after I sold the truck and would still put deer in the trunk or on it. You just needed to be smart on parking and not bring everything and the kitchen sink when hunting.


----------



## WNYBuckHunter (Sep 13, 2009)

archerykid12 said:


> sounds like a money pit but then again all jeeps are, watch out for the death wobble with that thing


Jeeps are money pits huh? I beg to differ since I have years and years of experience with them. Our current 98 Cherokee has close to 200k miles on it and has never had an issue other than normal things. The worst of which has been axle bearings. Is that a Chevy in your avatar pic? Hope its not running a 700R4 transmission.

Enjoy your Jeep. It wont be that bad on gas. Granted, its the Grand Cherokee with the 318, but our Cherokee with the six gets 20+mpg highway with 30" tires on it. Yours should be somewhere in the neighborhood of 14 to 16 even with the 31s.


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

i get about 13 to the gallon in the city but i have a heavy foot and if theres a pretty giry next to me at the light i will burn some rubber. plus i know what i was getting into when i built the truck


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

one thing i think most of us can agree on here is if its a dodge or ford then it will never get stuck in any mud hole. oww wait i think last week i saw a jeep Cherokee walk threw a deep mud hole that most vehicles come out destroyed. ford dodge chevy jeep whatever, its the same as bows its the person behind it that matters. congrats on the nice ride man


----------

